# Biometric Screening



## Coder85 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi everyone!

Can anyone tell me what is the most appropriate way to bill a Biometric screening for insurance purposes through an employer? Please.

Would I use:

DX: Z02.6 or Z00.00(1)
CPT: Would I use the preventative CPT code rage 99391-99396?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## heatherhoote@hotmail.com (Nov 22, 2015)

*Biometric*

that's the CPT category I would refer to and use Z02.6 that's what I'm sure our office would do.


----------



## Coder85 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank You!!!


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 22, 2015)

Z02 range would be appropriate DX as this is an exam for administrative purposes. Please note these exams are not covered by most insurance so you may need to get a waiver signed.

I'd probably use 99249. With a biometric screening you don't meet the level of service required to bill for a full preventive exam.

Actually here is a link to a sample biometric screening form i found online and that is the code this company suggests.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sg=AFQjCNHM3Eh_jwo_7OYZrkMsRcFN1g8KRw&cad=rja


----------

